
Apple’s response to battery controversy: have a new one for $29 - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/12/apple-to-lower-battery-replacement-costs-for-select-iphones-to-29/
======
c3534l
100% BS. How often have they vigorously and categorically claimed they don't
slow down their phones as they get older? People have been alleging they've
been doing this for ages. Now that they're caught with their pants down,
they're trying to claim it was all a big misunderstanding. If companies are
not held accountable for lying to their customers nothing will change in
America's business culture.

